# Champ de Mars Ghost Station - Paris - Jan 17



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 9, 2017)

Morning All,*

Im just catching up with afew explores and i thought id start of with this. The plan was to get to this station via the tracks, but that did not happen on the first night, as me and @Pinkman*were told to leave the station by some workers as the last train was at the platform (i think they knew our plan) Anyways, walking back to the hotel that morning, feeling sorry for ourselves, we walked past the original entrance to the abandoned station via street level, i was just explaining to Pinkman that this is the original entr.......HANG ON A MINUTE! Looking through the heras fencing down, the door had been kicked off its hinges and light was shining out. So when it was quiet on the streets, i jumped over to see if it would indeed get us into the station, and it did, so over comes Pinkman.*
Both filled with excitement now as we thought we got the easy way in! We had a look around the station before getting our cameras out and guess what, access all areas, BUT THE TRACKS 
One side of the platforms had been completely sealed off, and the side we could access, were big metal steel doors welded in place with no way onto the tracks. We could see through the gaps the tracks and tunnels, and could smell the Metro, but could not reach them.

So we cracked on with some photos of the station, which to be honest, was better than going home empty handed the first night and i quite enjoyed walking around there.

Some history:

Champ de Mars*is a*ghost station*along*line 8*of the*Paris Métro, between the stations*la Motte-Picquet - Grenelle*and*École Militaire. It is situated in the*7th arrondissement*of*Paris, to the southwest of the public garden called*Champ de Mars.
The station was opened in 1913 and was closed on September 2, 1939. Today, a station of*line C*of the*RER*situated to the northwest of the public garden*Champ de Mars*has taken its name and is called*Champ de Mars - Tour Eiffel, with a connection to*line 6*at the station*Bir-Hakeim.

Now some photos.


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr


Champ de Mars by Dirty Jigsaw, on Flickr

Not the best photos but gives you an idea of what the station is like these days

Thanks for looking

DJ


----------



## HughieD (Feb 9, 2017)

Fab pix them DJ...


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2017)

Nowt wrong with those photos, thanks DJ.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you both 

Just preparing another report from Paris


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 10, 2017)

Not bad photos at all considering what light you had. There is a lot of graffiti on the walls, just about every tile is painted.


----------



## smiler (Feb 10, 2017)

You sure didn't take a wrong turn into an art gallery, I Loved it DJ, Thanks


----------

